# Neat Picture of Our Buckskin Buckeroo Filly, Cover Girl



## Jill (Oct 28, 2008)

A forum member surprised me this morning with an enhancement of a picture of my 2008 buckskin baby, Cover Girl! I just love it






Thank you to *Brooker Graphics* and thanks folks for looking at my little girl





*[SIZE=10pt]Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Golden Buckskin Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 32"

By Little Kings Big City Buck (Sire of National Champions, Son of Buckeroo)

Out of Erica’s Double Dipped (a sibling to many National Champions and Sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, Son of BTU)





PS Cover Girl's momma is in foal to Destiny for the spring


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW That's awesome!!


----------



## Megasthenes Miniatures (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats one gorgeous filly! I just love that colour!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 28, 2008)

What a nice gift and a lovely little filly as well...I love her nice big, dark eye!!


----------



## jleonard (Oct 28, 2008)

What a pretty girl! And an awesome pic to show her off!


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG!



Keep that little princess away from the boys for a long long time LOL. She's irresistable with those doe eyes and that neck! Gorgeous, Jill!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh those eyes



..beautiful Jill



:wub


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, folks





We love Cover Girl! My two best horse memories this year were seeing her born in Erica's barn and Erica holding up a big *"FILLY"* sign and watching Destiny take Reserve National Grand in his driving class


----------



## afoulk (Oct 29, 2008)

Jill,

She certainly is a looker. Great picture

Arlene


----------



## minih (Oct 29, 2008)

A very pretty picture to suit a very pretty girl.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Oct 29, 2008)

She is definitely a beautiful girl!!!!!!





I bet you can hardly stand the wait for that Destiny baby!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 29, 2008)

Ohh I could just kiss that pretty little nose.



Great photo awesome little filly



:yes


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, Ladies





I think little miss Cover Girl will be the star of my November LB banner ad


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 29, 2008)

Jill said:


> AThank you to *Brooker Graphics* and thanks folks for looking at my little girl


We really do have some wonderful people on this Forum That was so nice. And what a cute picture!

Carol


----------



## twister (Nov 1, 2008)

Jill She is out and out gorgeous






Ilove her head and neck and those beautiful eyes. Wow.

Yvonne


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you, Yvonne



:wub





Carol, yes, there are so many nice people on the forum


----------



## jrae (Nov 2, 2008)

Ohhhh, Jill. I love her, she is so pretty! Stunning

Lil T is on his way to our house right now. Can't wait to see him. Sheryl is also bringing a little buckskin playmate for him. Wonder how long it'll take for her to decide to stay here? ha! ha!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 2, 2008)

That is exquisite.


----------

